# Ford 1920 seat problem



## RomanDad (Jan 27, 2014)

So I bought a used 1992 Ford 1920 with a DU-AL 107 (Woods) Front End loader.

Used it all day yesterday to clear the 4 inches of snow and ice we got Sunday night. 

Works like a champ.... But... I cant get the seat back far enough. Im a big dude- 6'2 250+. I hit the bracket with penetrating oil overnight and then with a dead blow hammer and I think I've got it back as far as it will go, but I still cant slide my leg between the seat and the wheel without hurting my right knee (which really hurts today) and when Im in the seat- The clutch is awkward, I have a hard time turning around to see behind me, etc. and I cant see a lot of the controls that are down by my feet like the differential lock.... Which became an issue on an ice covered hill... (my first tractor drive was nearly my last- As in the whole effing thing damn near fell on me). There still seems to be about 8-10 inches of "deck" behind the seat where I want to put my ass. And if I could move the seat about 2 or 3 inches further back it would be a lot more ergonomic.


Any ideas how to get this seat further back?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Shouldn't be hard to tell if seat all the way back..are the rails all the way back in the slides,if so that's it.
Can the seat frame be bolted further back?
Check web for complete tractor seats,theres some good deals out there.

If tractor that tight a fit for your comfort etc. etc. may want to think about selling.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not sure, but maybe you can remove the seat and move the whole unit back so that you can get new range of movement out of it. Also, check to see if you have a tilt steering wheel. might help with the knees if you can tip the wheel up.


----------



## RomanDad (Jan 27, 2014)

Im kindof thinking about that. The seat is only attached to the bracket system by a hinge near the the front (the whole seat tilts forward. But i have no idea why that would be helpful). Then it looks like the bracket is attached to the rails by four bolts. Im wondering if i unscrew those and drill some new holes in the rails further back if that might work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## RomanDad (Jan 27, 2014)

That worked. Moved the seat back about two inches. All the difference in the world.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great news RomanDad! Glad you solved the problem.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Glade it work out.


----------



## RomanDad (Jan 27, 2014)

It was actually a lot easier then I thought. The hard plastic seat was screwed to a steel plate (that has the flip forward hinge thing) by 4 bolts with lock washers. The seat bottom was pre-drilled/tapped for multiple different mounting points... So I chose the 4 that were farthest forward which gained me about an inch... And then I drilled 4 more holes 1" further back in the steel plate... Together it gave me around 2". 


Now. How do I work the rest of this stuff?


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

RomanDad said:


> It was actually a lot easier then I thought. The hard plastic seat was screwed to a steel plate (that has the flip forward hinge thing) by 4 bolts with lock washers. The seat bottom was pre-drilled/tapped for multiple different mounting points... So I chose the 4 that were farthest forward which gained me about an inch... And then I drilled 4 more holes 1" further back in the steel plate... Together it gave me around 2".
> 
> 
> Now. How do I work the rest of this stuff?


I did the same thing with my NH TC30. I couldn't get enough clearance for my leg due to my arthritis. Does make a real difference.


----------

